# New PFT Codes



## mallory615 (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone perfoming pulmonary function tests in the office?  If so, what are you billing for Lung Volumes?? We used to bill 94240, which has now been deleted.  The crosswalks are code 94726 (plethysmograph or "body box") or 94727 (nitrogen washout).  We use neither method to obtain lung volumes!  Anyone out there having the same issue??


----------



## CAREE (Feb 29, 2012)

*PFT Code*

We perform a Pft with all of our asthmatic patients.  The CPT code is 94010.


----------



## alincoln (Feb 29, 2012)

I work for a pulmonary practice and we bill for both technical and professional components in the office and professional only in the hospital.

For lung volumes - in the office we have a body box and so use 94726.
In the hospital - based on which method was used we use either 94726 or 94727

I've educated the physicians to start including the method in their interpretations.

Just curious - how do you guys perform lung volumes?


----------

